# Internal derangement knee %



## Kj84 (23 Jul 2016)

I've had an ACL reconstruct. Meniscus tear on both sides. All fixed up now. 
Anyone know what the % payout is for this injury? Does is vary on how well it was fixed up? I'm at step 3 12 weeks in just curious. 100% service related. 
TIA


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jul 2016)

5%, if you're non-limited in your duties once clear of the TCat, AKA successful reconstruction and rehab.

I had one with, and without meniscus tear, same payout. Doesn't matter if the tear is repaired, or removed, either.


----------



## blackberet17 (27 Jul 2016)

Internal derangement of the knee is assessed under Table 17.11 - Loss of Function - Lower Limb - Knee, of Chapter 17 of the 2006 Edition of the VAC Table of Disabilities.

The Medical Impairment rating you may be awarded is based on your range of motion, symptoms, and any other clinically observed circumstances.

PuckChaser's quote of 5%, is based on a rating of Four, for essentially normal range of motion, but pain now present on a daily basis and/or with movement, to which is added a Quality of Life Level 1, for an additional rating of One (Four + One = 5%).

It will depend on what the doctor noted when he/she completed your Medical Questionnaire and conducted the exam.

If you are indeed "all fixed up", and have no symptoms, limitations, etc., you may receive nothing.

More here: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-17-2006#t11


----------

